# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  'Nooit zo dik als mijn opa en oma' - BN/De Stem

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

<img src=http://news.google.nl/news?imgefp=ZiXJOSPChUkJ&imgurl=www.elsevier.nl/upload/a928edeb-8731-441a-a5b4-57fd88c21dee_dik20aug.jpg width=80 height=60 alt="" border=1>
Elsevier
<img alt="" height="1" width="1">
*&#39;Nooit zo dik als mijn opa en oma&#39;*
*BN/De Stem - 19 uur geleden*
Met lege handen komen de vijftienjarige Marokkaanse tieners Saloua en Salima de Burger King in Den Haag uitgelopen. . "Maar dan moet het wel zo&#39;n kleine enkele zijn. Die hadden ze niet hier, dus daarom gaan we het nu bij McDonald&#39;s proberen", *...*
&#39;Veel allochtonen zijn te dik&#39; Trouw
Integratie verkleint kans op overgewicht Blog.nl
Volkskrant - Elsevier - Zorg + Welzijn - Sociaal Cultureel Planbureau
*alle 41 soortgelijke*


Lees verder...

----------


## kungfu888

The bronze ware were unique national treasures for China in ancient times for their impressive designs, classical decorative ornamentation, and wealth of inscriptions. In comparison with counterparts in other parts of the world, the Chinese bronze ware stand out for their inscriptions which are regarded as major chapters in the Chinese history. We chinesebronze.net will together with you to the amazing field. Just do it, and you will find your life so colorful.http://www.chinesebronze.net/

----------

